# Boggs and Boulders



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

Anybody else been to www.boggsandboulders.com ATV park?

We checked it out recently, weekend before last, and it was a nice setup. Lots of variety on trails, plenty of water and mud, and, of course, the mud pit and Slick Willie.

:309149:


----------



## shrevebeaux (Jul 9, 2010)

Headin' back there this weekend !!! :rock-on:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Man,that park is on the top of my "to see" list. Looks really cool,just worried if it is worth making the drive from Houston.Tx.


----------



## shrevebeaux (Jul 9, 2010)

If you can get there on a Thursday afternoon and stay until Sunday... HECK YEAH !!! It is well worth the trip... You can take a day, say Friday, and go to Pensacola Beach or Fort Walton Beach/Destin for the day and come back and ride Saturday and Sunday... just depends on what you want to do...and there is always the night riding... Very cool... just an idea or two...


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

B&B got me hooked on riding, place was great going laborday weekend . Plenty of mud for everyone


----------



## shrevebeaux (Jul 9, 2010)

I was born and raised in the "Dirty 30", (Escambia County tag reference) AL .. T.R.Miller graduate and U.S. Air Force vet...Brewton born and raised baby !!! YA GOTTA LOVE IT !!! "GET YOU SOME!!!" Boggs is the place... bar none...


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I plan on making the 7+ hour drive from Savannah, Ga... I've been hearing that it'l be worth it, so far.

Brenton


----------



## price7171 (Aug 14, 2010)

do you have to wear a helmet at boggs and boulders


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

No helmet , there website says they require them but I think that is just to cover them for insurance , I don't even think I saw one person wearing one last time I was there ,


----------



## price7171 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the info i will go check it out now that i know you dont have to wear a helmet


----------

